
'Don't Vape. Don't Use Juul': Juul CEO Issues Stark Warning to Non-Smokers - x43b
https://www.insider.com/juul-ceo-dont-vape-long-term-effects-unknown-2019-8
======
gaspoweredcat
not sure i agree with this:

"Don't start using nicotine if you don't have a preexisting relationship with
nicotine,"

why not? its been shown to be a very effective nootropic with little more side
effects than caffeine, peoples chosen delivery methods (smoking, vaping etc)
may be potentially harmful but the chemical itself is actually not that bad, a
nicotine patch for example will do you little harm, it may even be beneficial.
Smokers dont die from nicotine they die from everything else that comes with
the nicotine

this may seem nitpicky but i think its important to know the difference, as
they say "the devil is in the details" example someone dies from taking
"ecstasy" the chances that they died from the actual MDMA are pretty slim, its
far more likely they took a pill with some unknown mix of chemicals which
caused it. taking a correctly measured dose of pure MDMA is pretty safe for a
healthy person

things like that are what have demonized so many chemicals over the years and
stunted research into using them for medical purposes, its only in very recent
years this has started to change following the realisation/acceptance that the
various component chemicals in cannabis have significant medical applications

------
ljw1001
so he pulled it off the shelves. The man is a hero for our times.

